# Props to the new Bomber Gear skirt!!!



## Bomber (Feb 28, 2008)

I have one and wow, is it ever dry. The water just bounces off of it!


----------



## danimal (Jul 14, 2004)

Im with Jonser and Bomber..... sickest skirt on the market. I used the crap out of my skirt and it shows no signs of deterioration at all.


----------



## pachuco (Jan 18, 2007)

but they sure are ugly, I wish that they made an all black or decent looking small designed one. I think they are amazing if they just looked like I wanted it to.


----------



## crane (Oct 25, 2006)

pachuco said:


> but they sure are ugly, I wish that they made an all black or decent looking small designed one. I think they are amazing if they just looked like I wanted it to.




i will agree with you on that.


----------



## iliketohike (Nov 29, 2006)

you guys are wack. The design is sick. There's even a rumor of one with dragon graphics. How sick is that. Dragons on your skirt!!! 

Maybe they'll make one with a rainbow and gay pride logo for you tastless fools.


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

What does "full of sick features" mean? Implosion bar? Fancy grab-loop? Gives you bj's on the flatwater? Just curious because it's not really a phrase I've associated with skirts before.


----------



## latenightjoneser (Feb 6, 2004)

COUNT said:


> What does "full of sick features" mean? Implosion bar? Fancy grab-loop? Gives you bj's on the flatwater? Just curious because it's not really a phrase I've associated with skirts before.


they are coated to shed water and reduce wicking up the torso

the seams are glued, stitched, and taped

these are examples of sick features


----------



## Bomber (Feb 28, 2008)

Here is a picture of my new skirt. I call it the Dragon. I will have them out in the New Year. I got some other designs coming out. Everyone could have a different design skirt to suite their individuality. I am going to try am accommodate to all tastes. If anyone has some suggestions, I am all ears.


----------



## cuzin (Oct 4, 2007)

got any in plain black?


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

naked chics faced down.

sorry if i offended the ladies but would be one killer skirt.

or a mountain to river to ocean scene


----------



## Redpaddle (Jan 10, 2007)

Giant squid. All tentacly. That would be my dream skirt. how much are you selling them for anyway? 

not sure how the screen printing works but maybe you could even make a template to download, other people could do the artwork and send you their ideas. free skirt to winning design?

just a thought. Glad to see bomber gear back in business


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

id would send in some art for sure.


----------



## Bomber (Feb 28, 2008)

You mean black like everyone else’s? No not yet, maybe down the road. If enough people prefer them that way I will do it. I am just trying to be different. The screen also blocks the water out, so it is not just for looks.


----------



## Bomber (Feb 28, 2008)

How about a squid wrapped around a naked lady face down? I am not sure I would sell many of them but there would be a few that would love it. For now I am going to try and keep it a bit more conservative. I am even working on some designs that would cater to the ladies too.


----------



## freexbiker (Jul 18, 2005)

Redpaddle said:


> Giant squid. All tentacly. That would be my dream skirt. how much are you selling them for anyway?
> 
> not sure how the screen printing works but maybe you could even make a template to download, other people could do the artwork and send you their ideas. free skirt to winning design?
> 
> just a thought. Glad to see bomber gear back in business


 I second that


----------



## Bomber (Feb 28, 2008)

That’s a great idea. A skirt design contest! I like it. 
They retail for $160, but any paddler that contacts me directly, I will sell for $125. I have a Cordura version for less. 
www.bombergear.com


----------



## freexbiker (Jul 18, 2005)

Do your deals work for anything bomber has?


----------



## Bomber (Feb 28, 2008)

Yes they go for the whole line. I give, off the hook deals to paddlers who contact me direct. I am proud of my new line and I am trying to get people into it. I figure word of mouth is going to spread if people like what I got.


----------



## hapypadler (Sep 7, 2007)

*how about YELLOW!!!*

Maybe a yellow and red design.


----------



## jaansdornea (Apr 29, 2008)

*Would like to order one.*

can I just order the dragon one. Pretty nice design. No naked dragon either. Just the standard dragon. $125 sounds great if possible.
Jason.



Bomber said:


> That’s a great idea. A skirt design contest! I like it.
> They retail for $160, but any paddler that contacts me directly, I will sell for $125. I have a Cordura version for less.
> www.bombergear.com


----------



## Bomber (Feb 28, 2008)

Sorry, the Dragon skirt is not available until after the New Year, and I am only making 80 of them so that they are a limited edition. My new marketing model is that every skirt design will be a limited edition. I will post as soon as they are available! Please check out my current skirts, too, as they are the same great tech but a different screen. Go to www.bombergear.com to see if you are interested.


----------



## jaansdornea (Apr 29, 2008)

no problem, can I just order one in advance and then get it when it comes in? Do you take pay pal?


----------



## jaansdornea (Apr 29, 2008)

also, are you going to be offering dry-suits, the kokotat mango and blue is a lame color design for those of us who are vain like me.


----------



## Bomber (Feb 28, 2008)

I prefer not to take money in advance for the new skirts. Realistically they should be here late Jan or early Feb. As far as dry suits, I am working feverishly to make a new one soon. However, my dry top and dry pants work as a semi dry suit when rolled together (I designed them to act as such). Feel free to check them out if you are interested, but I do plan on drysuits in the future. www.bombergear.com


----------



## jboats (Apr 5, 2006)

Bomber said:


> Yes they go for the whole line. I give, off the hook deals to paddlers who contact me direct. I am proud of my new line and I am trying to get people into it. I figure word of mouth is going to spread if people like what I got.


People might think it to be lame but it would probably sell. Steal Your Face Logo.. I'd order one but call me lame.


----------



## jaansdornea (Apr 29, 2008)

no problem, I can wait until Jan/Feb, can I get on a waitlist or something. My e-mail is [email protected]. Any idea on when the dry suits are going to be available? I'll check out the top/pants option on your site, but will probably hold out for a full suit with relief zipper.


----------



## mrlaroo (Jun 6, 2005)

That swirl design looks sick Rick. I take it Bomber is up in Steamboat now? miss organzing all your old stuff out of the zercons, those were some sweet hooks. Moved to hawaii 2 yrs ago, miss durango and paddling rivers but kiteboarding is making up for it. well good luck with bomber and the fam.


----------



## aevanlloyd (Dec 23, 2007)

how do these skirts compare to Mountain Surf? I'm in the market for a new skirt and Mt.SUrf is hard to come by these days.


----------



## Bomber (Feb 28, 2008)

My opinion is obviously somewhat biased, but this is the truth: the skirt is the product I am most proud of. Every single person who has ever used it has been completely blown away. I have heard nothing but rave reviews about my skirts. I guarantee it to be the driest skirt experience you have ever had. And as far as durability, I warranty my product for a season plus, but I would expect you to get 4 + years out of it depending on how hard you use it.


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

*I second that!*

these skirts are bomber and the design works to keep water out, act fast though once they are ready, good gear but they sell out fast, I am waiting on the new radiator drysuit. sweet design and good color patterns. plus the price is right on all the gear. I think these guys are going to kill it soon...


----------



## FatmanZ (Sep 15, 2004)

*color change*

My kid would like the funky design, but I prefer the old basic black without the funky colors. Still using an oldr K-bomb has held up great. As soon as BG puts out a black or grey or anything without funky designs - time to pick up a new one.


----------



## freexbiker (Jul 18, 2005)

Can't you just screen print a black skirt? Seems obvious to me.


----------



## Bomber (Feb 28, 2008)

Black like everyone else’s? I am just trying to be different and add some style to the skirt. If I get enough response to make an all black one I will.


----------



## rm&p (Mar 24, 2007)

Bomber said:


> Black like everyone else’s? I am just trying to be different and add some style to the skirt. If I get enough response to make an all black one I will.


How bout a whatever pattern large(i.e. Megarocker etc.) keyhole. I heard the larger the skirt the more likely it is to implode.....


----------



## russj (Jul 18, 2007)

Bomber, got a question for you, about a year ago I bought a bg life jacket on your ebay site. Haven't used it yet but doesn't seem to have much for flotation in it, by the looks that is. Do you use them? Like them? I like the fit of it a ton but was just curious.
Russ


----------



## Ryanrugger (Jun 7, 2005)

How about a retro pinup girl design!! That would be siiiiiiK and go along with the bomber name in a way!!


----------



## crane (Oct 25, 2006)

Ryanrugger said:


> How about a retro pinup girl design!! That would be siiiiiiK and go along with the bomber name in a way!!


that is the best idea yet. i would take one. you could stick with your special edition idea, but do different pinups. yeah baby!!


----------



## Bomber (Feb 28, 2008)

I am noticing a curious trend in this thread. People are either interested in an all black skirt or a skirt with a pinup girl. People seem to go for extremes; there's no middle ground. People either want the skirt to look exactly like all other skirts (no change) or they want totally radical over the top designs (change). Sounds familiar in our recent presidential race and our culture as a whole. Interesting. Sounds like I need to offer both; although an all black skirt is hard for me to get excited about.


----------



## crane (Oct 25, 2006)

i would agree with that. all or nothing! let us know about your final decision. this is a great thread. people are giving their suggestions and a manufacturer is getting involved.

as soon as you get a pinup, i am ordering one! it makes it hard to leave your skirt at home.


----------



## Ryanrugger (Jun 7, 2005)

If you go with the pinup I Should definitely get one on the house for coming up with the idea! Or at a one time amazingly cheap price!! VIVA LA BOMBER!


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

ryan you came in a little late i already introduced naked chicks in page 2 brother. 

good choice on doing something different and not following the mainstream.


----------



## Ryanrugger (Jun 7, 2005)

Naked chicks and pinups are quite different. But we can all agree that a hot chick on our shirt would be rad.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Whats the different between naked chicks and pinups unless the pinups you are thinking about are not really naked pinups but rather the center fold from maxim.


----------



## Seadog (Jan 12, 2004)

I'd be psyched to get this on my spray skirt


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

sea dog what are you smoking?


----------



## Seadog (Jan 12, 2004)

Ever since Magovern started me listening to 3 Inches of Blood at the put-in, it's all about elves & battle axes.


----------



## cbieh589 (Mar 4, 2008)

I would definitely buy a pin-up girl skirt, I think that would be the coolest ever.


----------



## Ryanrugger (Jun 7, 2005)

This is a retro pin up Casper Mike! As you can see there is no "nudity" though still very sexy!


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

dude personally im not in to cartoon porno brother. have fun with your "pin up"


----------



## Ryanrugger (Jun 7, 2005)

Well that is what they had on the side of the bombers in WW II. Guy like you from "Casper" is probably into sheep anyway. Hey there is an idea for casper mike! a naked sheep on a skirt!!!! Baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

sheep? come on that all you have? at least im not the one posting some anime porn.


----------



## Ryanrugger (Jun 7, 2005)

All I hear is "baaaaaaaa, baaaaaa, baaaaaa, I'm a filthy whore"!!! I guess we will just have to see what people like. Obviously, you don't know about classic retro looks like the classix retro "pinup" girl.


----------



## BooF4FooD (Aug 13, 2008)




----------



## BooF4FooD (Aug 13, 2008)

i myself would like a camo skirt....


----------



## Ryanrugger (Jun 7, 2005)

That is a sweet pic!


----------



## Bomber (Feb 28, 2008)

First of all, wow; has this thread been spun into cool fabric. The world of the Buzz has inspired me.
After this experience I will for sure create a sexy skirt. The old school World War II Bomber girls are logical direction, and the picture posted is breathtaking, she fits my brand perfectly. Not sure how I would fit it on the skirt and not make it too phallic. I mean she’s ridding a bomb on your lap. I am going to have to make a limited edition sex bomb skirt. (non parental approved)
The most interesting thing is, not a single person has commented on the function of the screen, or the attention I have given to quality. I say this with a smile. 
I am going to create several different style skirts, offering a full line from the black with some grey highlights to the tastefully displayed female form done in an artistic manner. Only produce 50 of each design. See where dust settles. 
Now I wonder what the ladies in the world of the Buzz want? I doubt it’s some muscle-bound dude flexing over her lap. 
This is too much fun……


----------



## BooF4FooD (Aug 13, 2008)

yeah i thought that pic fit the "pin up" genre and went along with your brand name quite well.... i did not make this picture, however, i am pretty decent with photoshop if you were to need help...

this is awesome.. and i know the thread isnt going the way you had planned, but its amazing how much input your getting from customers... However, its ever more amazing how much feedback you are bringing... im stoked about this whole thread, and i really appreciate you putting in the effort to show you care about what your could be clients want.... now if all the gear guys did this....

mucho thanks man,
BooF BoY


----------



## Badazws6 (Mar 4, 2007)

I don't think it would have to be anything fancy, how about a "mud flap" type girl riding a bomb...


----------



## acetomato (May 6, 2006)

Bomber-
"although an all black skirt is hard for me to get excited about" 
What? Just call it the "Spinal Tap: Smell the Glove" special edition skirt!
"It’s like a black mirror"
"How much more black could this be? and the answer is ‘None. None...more black’ "

However I'll definitely go for something with a different design


----------



## acetomato (May 6, 2006)

Oh - 
Previous poster hit this but didn't see an answer:
What about larger cockpits? ie. Megarocker, superfun/star/hero, etc.?

And any info for artists who want to submit designs to you for possible future skirts? (size/dimensions, resolution, etc.)


----------



## Bomber (Feb 28, 2008)

I will come out with bigger size skirts for those bigger cockpits. I am just trying to get my foot back in the door with those more common size cockpits. It is a tuff road to rebuild the brand. As soon as my current inventory sells off I will have a lot of fun with the new designs. 
With this announcement I officially open the skirt design contest! The best 4 designs will be made into skirts and the designers will receive at least a free skirt and serious props. I will even through in a dry top. 
Email the designs to [email protected] 
My next skirt production is starting in April of 2009 so there is time.
Keep the suggestions coming, not just on skirts but on everything, and if you get a chance try my gear.


----------



## Smokey Carter (Aug 31, 2005)

Yes, Rick's skirts are the shit, but got to give homie credit for his wet suits, dry tops and neoprene-lined board shorts. F***** awesome stuff.


----------



## acetomato (May 6, 2006)

Bomber-
Don't just push that foot through the door. Kick the door down! 
Need to get a new skirt next year but I need a large cockpit size and would like to try out bomber.
Good luck with everything and I'll be working on some designs for the skirts.


----------



## nlove (Mar 6, 2007)

*F-bomb?*

What about a line of "F Bomb" skirts?


----------



## Bomber (Feb 28, 2008)

I created an F Bomb wetsuit with Rip Curl, F-bomb spray skirt could easily happen.


----------



## BooF4FooD (Aug 13, 2008)

ill be working on the skirt design as well... and hold off getting a skirt until they are made... sweet... bomber gear is the shizz


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

it will be cool to see what comes out of bomber gear. and the contest


----------



## Bomber (Feb 28, 2008)

I have skirts available right now for any who needs, and I will give a good winter deal.


----------



## iliketohike (Nov 29, 2006)

Bomber gear skirts are the best perioud. They will not impload, and they are super dry. Respect- aight


----------



## Bomber (Feb 28, 2008)

Here is the skirt I am working on for the ladies. Looking for some opinions from the Buzz.


----------



## latenightjoneser (Feb 6, 2004)

don't call it womens or ladies. some dudes might want to buy it. calling it womens might discourage dudes from buying it. just call it floral or something . . .

holla
peace

by the way, an RCRE movie is debuting at the film festival this weekend, around 3pm, you are in it


----------



## Awoody (Nov 15, 2006)

Seadog said:


> I'd be psyched to get this on my spray skirt


 
You should give this dude a job designing, that shit is a gold mine. Or fi you could make something like this too, I'd be all over that shit.


----------



## danimal (Jul 14, 2004)

sick....sackagaweea and some wolves the perfect scene to calm you down before you run the shit.. Go Bomber!


----------



## freexbiker (Jul 18, 2005)

*Heres my try...*

Despite the not so good quality here is what I came up with using my newly aquired gimp program suggested to me by the mighty buzzards.
http://api.photoshop.com/home_de9df...ails/cbe46c1f47eb4811865fc3ca259befd4/256.jpg


----------



## freexbiker (Jul 18, 2005)

I definatly need to work on using the program but it gives you an idea


----------



## ActionJackson (Apr 6, 2005)

Patriotic...


----------



## ActionJackson (Apr 6, 2005)

Psychadelic


----------



## freexbiker (Jul 18, 2005)

Damn those blow mine outta the water. that psychadelic is awesome


----------



## paddlebizzle (Oct 15, 2003)

latenightjoneser said:


> don't call it womens or ladies. some dudes might want to buy it. calling it womens might discourage dudes from buying it. just call it floral or something . . .


I second that.


----------



## Redpaddle (Jan 10, 2007)

dont see no pinups yet....


----------



## BooF4FooD (Aug 13, 2008)

pinup..... dont really like the background, but just learned how today to make clouds on photoshop ... so i used them... the border is jacked up i know... but that doesnt really have anything to do with the design... im working on a few other... and also fixing to make a few with this pinup onto different backgrounds....


----------



## BooF4FooD (Aug 13, 2008)

BOMB PROTECTION


----------



## freexbiker (Jul 18, 2005)




----------



## latenightjoneser (Feb 6, 2004)

Rickter has destroyed it with his new stuff. So sick.:twisted:


----------



## Ed Hansen (Oct 12, 2003)

I just picked up a new skirt in the middle of last season, so I'm not immediately shopping for a new one but when I am, I'll be looking at these skirts first.

I like the custom design thing going on. Good to see since I'm not really drawn to the original design, (sorry). I am also interested in the plain black option. Not every paddler is an attention whore who is interested in a wildly vivid design. 

It brings to mind the quote attributed to Henry Ford talking about the model-T: 

"Any customer can have a car painted any colour that he wants so long as it is black." 

Only in this case, we can't get black. And along the same lines, look at the big-3 detroit car manufacturers. Their businesses are in the crapper because they ignored the buying public and insisted on making and selling what the big-3 wanted people to buy; and the people simply bought elsewhere. 

That worked for Henry Ford since he was the only game in town, but as the big-3 have found out, that reasoning doesn't work unless you have a monopoly.

ps.... If I later choose the custom route, I'd like to see some Coop devil girls like the stickers I pasted on my original kayak helmet.


----------



## idaho.davis (Jan 2, 2008)

I want one that looks like you can see through it into my cockpit and inside is my nakedness. That is what kayaking has been waiting for. It gives a whole new meaning to Cockpit.


----------



## Redpaddle (Jan 10, 2007)

Squid first, then I will buy round two with Borg Picard. Patrick Stewart is my pinup....


----------



## conmihupa (Apr 6, 2006)

You are a weirdo Evan.


----------



## freexbiker (Jul 18, 2005)

This one is for Idaho Davis. I'm just assuming you have stick man legs that are white as hell.


----------

